# American Medical Academy Miami,FL



## FlamingFirefox (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone have any information on AMA,how good are their teachers,hows is the emtb course??


----------



## tekken1096 (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't have any personal experience with them but from what I can gather on their website, they are a private school that offers EMT-B and Paramedic courses in a somewhat accelerated fashion along with a higher cost than a traditional community college.

The EMT-B program can be completed in 3 months at a total cost of $1550.00

The Paramedic program can be completed in 1 year at a total cost of $6500.00

According to their financial aid page, the only assistance available is a private loan with Sallie Mae. There is no mention of a Federal Pell grant or Federal loan that you may be entitled to. Keep this in mind along with the fact that college credits from a private school typically have difficulty transferring to a community college or university. However, if your goal is to be certified as quickly as possible, especially as a Paramedic, this is one of the fastest options that I've seen in the Miami area.

The address for their website is as follows:
http://www.americanmedicalacademy.com/index.html


----------



## bstone (Aug 1, 2010)

They make no mention about CAAHP (or whatever) accreditation, only being licensed to operate.


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 2, 2010)

I would be careful of any accelerated programs offered out there. If you want to be a paramedic, do it the right way, and go to a real paramedic program. On top of costing you way more than a college, you're only going to shortchange yourself on education. 

This is the reason medical schools are ALL 4 years to get your MD.


----------



## bstone (Aug 2, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> he reason medical schools are ALL 4 years to get your MD.



Oh really?

http://www.usatoday.com/news/education/2010-03-25-medical-school-early_N.htm

http://www.fiercehealthcare.com/sto...-school-address-physician-shortage/2010-03-25

http://www.newsweek.com/blogs/the-h...ew-doctor-the-three-year-medical-student.html


----------



## chilipepper25 (Aug 8, 2010)

Perhaps I can shed some light on this school - I am a current student in their EMT-B course. I was admittedly very skeptical when I found this school online due to its somewhat poor website (its new website still has some glaring grammatical issues).

I went for a tour and was impressed enough that I enrolled. All the instructors are working paramedics and they all have a passion for teaching the material and helping us as much as they can; they're all pleasant and very funny.

The facility is new (I think they were established in 2006) and spacious with a full sized lab with all the dummies and stretchers etc. There are actually two labs - one for the Emt and paramedic students and one for the nursing students - when the emts/medics have finished their portion of patient (mannequin) work, we wheel them over on the stretchers to the nursing students and practice the transfer of care.

So far I am pleased with my time here, though since they are not yet accredited (state certified as of now) I would steer clear of the Paramedic and certainly the A.S. in EMS degrees that they offer. As far as I know they're up for accreditation by the end of this month, so we shall see what happens.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 8, 2010)

Is a year really accelerated?  The official NYS courses are 1 year.  Of course A&P I & II are pre reqs and are not considered apart of the program.


----------

